# Pain and emotions



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://my.webmd.com/content/article/1728.64492


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Good article Eric. Makes sense to me, lol. What I find fascinating too is that another physical injury that has nothing to do with my gut, can bring on gut pain. Definitely emotions can bring on pain for me. Sadness as well as happiness extremes can bring it on as well for me. If that fight or flight is in anyway engaged, I can have pain. Yes, the anti spasmodics help take the edge off of it. But nothing knocks it out like the guided imagery/relaxation/hypno. Those tools are my best remedy for gut pain.Thanks.BQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:Very good article, and so true!JeanG


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Good infoBQ


----------

